# SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Hallo 

ich habe vor mir eine 120Gb SSD zu kaufen. Will sie für die wichtigsten Programme und Spiele nutzen.
Sollte zwischen 150-180€ kosten 
Mein Board (Asus PK5C) kann wohl max. - SATA 3 Gb/s 
Jetzt würde ich gerne von Euch wissen zu welcher SSD ihr mir raten würdet. 
In den letzten Monaten hat sich ja Preislich einiges auf dem Markt getan.


----------



## >ExX< (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Ich würde dir trotzdem eine mit SATA 6GBit/s raten, weil die in letzter Zeit einfach richtig günstig geworden sind, und der Preis ist immernoch leicht am sinken.

Corsair Force 3, Force GT  sind gut.
Crucial m4 ist auch gut, allerdings nciht ganz so schnell wie andere, wobei die Defektrate bei denen wohl sehr gering sein soll, und ob man den Unterschied in der Praxis merkt glaub ich kaum bei der Crucial das neue Firmware Update nummer 9 machen, bringt 20% mehr Leistung 
Mushkin Chronos hat auch gute Durchsatzraten


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Ich habe die Crucial m4 128GB im Gamingrechner, und kann sie Dir wärmstens empfehlen. Die hält wenigstens, was sie verspricht.   Die maximalen Lese und Schreibraten der Sandforce-Controller SSD's kannst Du rauchen, das ist nur Marketing


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Wie auch immer... sie kostet wohl um die 150€, eher weniger (wenigstens bei Mindfactory, wo ich eben mal geguckt habe), ob besser oder schlechter - die M4 ist auf jeden preislich günstiger.
Am alten SATA II-Port laufen sie alle schaumgebremst - fällt aber so gut wie nicht auf, meine SSD ist auch eine Zeit auf einem alten S775-Brett mit Q6600 gelaufen. Es lohnt sich trotzdem.

Edit: Uuups... "eben" war heute ganz früh am Morgen... manchmal gehts schnell... und schon ist sie 11 Euronen teurer...


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

ja die Preise schwanken schrecklich in letter Zeit. Aber ich habe ja einen SATA 3 Port. Da müssten doch eigentlich alle SSD volle Leistung bringen oder nicht?


----------



## Acho (19. September 2011)

Ich hab trotz das mein Board 6gb/s nicht unterstützt mir dir Cruzial 6gb/s geholt weil dann biste für Zukunft abgesichert falls mal ein Upgrade ansteht.


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*



Elvantoro schrieb:


> Aber ich habe ja einen SATA 3 Port. Da müssten doch eigentlich alle SSD volle Leistung bringen oder nicht?


 
Wenn es ein nativer Port ist, also einer im Chipsatz enthaltener Controller, dann ja. Wenn es ein zusätzlich aufs Board getackerter Controller ist, dann hat man sowieso ein paar extra Latenzen, um die man nicht herumkommt und dann noch die Art der Anbindung, in der Regel eine PCIe2.0-Lane bei aktuellen Boards.

Du hast einen SATAIII-Port auf deinem antiken P5KC? 
Respekt!
Das ist wohl eher ein SATA 3 Gb/s - also Sata 2. Egal, geht trotzdem gut ab.

Edit: Du hast eh keine Wahl bei der Auswahl der SSD. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du den ICH9 auf dem Board - ohne R, der kann ohne Tricks sowieso nur IDE. Dann ist es besser, man nimmt eine SSD, deren Firmware unter IDE updatebar ist.


----------



## thom_cat (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

man kann auch ohne probleme die meisten sata 6gb/s an einem 3gb/s anschluss betreiben.
es werden dabei lediglich sie sequentiellen raten nicht in voller höhe erreicht.
schnell sind sie aber alle.


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Hier noch mal die genauen Daten zum SATA Anschluss 

Southbridge: 
4 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports 
JMicron® JMB363 PATA and SATA controller 
1 xUltraDMA 133/100/66 for up to 2 PATA devices 
1 xExternal SATA 3.0 Gb/s ports 
1 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s port (SATA On-the-Go) 
Support RAID 0,1,JBOD

Chip hast du recht ist der Intel 82801IB (ICH9) rev 02 .

Aber wie meinst du das jetzt der kann nur IDE. Verstehe ich nicht so richtig. Ich habe gar keinen IDE Anschluss am Board. Oder verwechsel ich da jetzt etwas.


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Das IDE-Übertragungsprotokoll ist gemeint, im Gegensatz zu AHCI.

Und klar hast du einen... steht doch oben, von dir selbst geschrieben: PATA. 

Aber die SSD gehört an einen der vier SATA II - nicht an den Jmicron.


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Ah ok Danke. Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe ist Deiner Meinung nach die Crucial RealSSD M4 nicht die richtige Wahl, weil sie keine IDE unterstützt.

thom_cat  meint aber es würde trotzdem gehen. richtig ?

Ich will aber lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Also nun die Frage welche SSD unterstützt nun IDE
Wichtig ist aber auch das sie in Zukunft mit einem neuen Board gute Leistung bringt.


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Doch, sie IST die richtige Wahl. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wird die Firmware bei ihr unter IDE upgedatet.

Klar kannst du eine SSD, die zwingend mit AHCI upgedatet werden will, an den JMicron hängen, aber das Gewurschtel muss nicht sein. Außerdem kann ich nicht mit gutem Gewissen einen OCZ oder Corsair mit dem aktuellen SF-Controller empfehlen. Da bleibt nur die M4 mit einer vernünftigen Performance über.


----------



## Elvantoro (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Alles klar dann kaufe ich die. Scheint ja echt eine gute Platte zu sein. Die OCZ hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefasst. Aber mit der gibt es wohl auch viele Probleme. 

Dann Danke für die Hilfe. Hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## >ExX< (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Doch, sie IST die richtige Wahl. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wird die Firmware bei ihr unter IDE upgedatet.
> 
> Klar kannst du eine SSD, die zwingend mit AHCI upgedatet werden will, an den JMicron hängen, aber das Gewurschtel muss nicht sein. Außerdem kann ich nicht mit gutem Gewissen einen OCZ oder Corsair mit dem aktuellen SF-Controller empfehlen. Da bleibt nur die M4 mit einer vernünftigen Performance über.


 
falsch, die Firmware muss an einem Sata 2 Anschluss geupdatet werdn 

Edit: mein Fehler: den IDE Modus im BIOS einstellen.


----------



## thom_cat (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

welche ssd muss an sata2 geupdated werden?


----------



## >ExX< (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

die Crucial m4 SSD soll laut Crucial an einem SATA 2 Anschluss geupdatet werden 

Edit: hab Müll geschrieben, man muss den IDE Modus im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Öhm, was erzählt Ihr denn hier für einen Quark? 

Ich habe gar keinen SATA2-Anschluss (Sockel AM3), sondern nur SATA3, und kann die Crucial selbstverständlich flashen. Und der Flashvorang ist nur im IDE-Modus möglich, alles andere ist falsch


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Das sagt Crucial, und das ist schließlich Kanon:
_c. Change SATA mode to IDE mode
From BIOS Setup, change the SATA mode to IDE or Legacy mode or “compatibility mode.” The firmware update will
not work in AHCI mode._
Amen.


----------



## >ExX< (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

ups 
tut mir leid tut mir leid das ich mist erzählt hab 
steinigt mich


----------



## OctoCore (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

 Jehova!


----------



## >ExX< (19. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

ach lass mich 
sonst wird zu viel OT


----------



## Elvantoro (20. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Ihr macht mich fertig


----------



## mojoxy (20. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass man FW-Updates intallieren/flashen "muss". Klar meistens gibt's dadurch Vorteile, ich lehne mich mal vorsichtig aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass bestimmt 80% aller SSDs in Rechner noch mit der FW laufen, mit der sie ausgeliefert wurden.

Bedenkt: Nicht mehr nur Nerds verwenden die "neue" Technik. SSDs werden langsam auch salon- oder besser DAU-fähig


----------



## Softy (20. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Wird ja keiner gezwungen, ein Firmware-Update zu machen, aber darauf hinweisen würde ich schon. 

Klar läuft die Cruial auch mit der älteren Firmware. Aber auf der Download-Seite befindet sich auch eine detaillierte Anleitung, die relativ DAU- und idiotensicher ist.


----------



## OctoCore (20. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Außer meiner eigenen SSD war noch keine von denen, die ich verbaut habe, für Nerds, sondern für äh... Stino(Stinknormal)-User.


----------



## >ExX< (20. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn überhaupt, dass man FW-Updates intallieren/flashen "muss". Klar meistens gibt's dadurch Vorteile, ich lehne mich mal vorsichtig aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass bestimmt 80% aller SSDs in Rechner noch mit der FW laufen, mit der sie ausgeliefert wurden.
> 
> Bedenkt: Nicht mehr nur Nerds verwenden die "neue" Technik. SSDs werden langsam auch salon- oder besser DAU-fähig


 
müssen muss man gar nichts
aber bei der m4 sollte man es schon amchen weils halt 20% bringt


----------



## Elvantoro (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

So wollte noch mal eben bescheid sagen: Habe mir die Crucial M4 128GB gekauft und sofort erstmal die neue Firmware drauf gemacht. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. 

Danke noch mal


----------



## GoldenMic (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Kannste mal nen AS SSD machen?


----------



## Elvantoro (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Was ist den das genau ?
Jetzt grade booten der Rechner noch nicht mal. Habe auf der SSD Windows installiert. Und sie an den ersten SATA Port gesteckt.
Komm grade irgendwie nicht weiter


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Seit wann funktioniert der Rechner nicht mehr? Seit Du Windows darauf installiert hast? Oder umgesteckt? Oder nach dem Firmware-Update?


----------



## Elvantoro (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Seit dem ich umgesteckt habe würde ich jetzt sagen. Hab danach aber auch sofort Windows installiert. Aufgefallen ist mir auch das die Platte bei der Installation  als Primär und nicht als System angezeigt wurde. Ich habe die SSD genau an den Port angeschlossen wo ich früher auch meine Systemplatte angeschlossen hatte. Der erste SATA Port.


----------



## Elvantoro (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Fehler gefunden . Es lag daran das ich Bios vergessen hatte die Reihenfolge der Festplatten neue zu belegen. Ich habe es vorher immer nur in den Boot Einstellungen gemacht. 

Aber was ist nun genau ein   AS SSD ?


----------



## Elvantoro (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Das ist ein Benchmark, also ein Leistungstest: AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online

Hier gibt es dann Vergleichsmöglichkeiten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...94-sammelthread-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html


----------



## Elvantoro (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

jo habe ihn schon gemacht . ein weiter oben


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Jup, da limitiert halt die SATA2-Schnittstelle, wieso die 4K-64Thrd Werte so niedrig sind:   

Du könntest mal im BIOS von IDE auf AHCI umstellen, dann muss aber Windows neu installiert werden oder ein Eintrag in der Windows-Registry geändert werden: Windows 7 Nachträglich Von Native-ide Auf Ahci - WinFuture-Forum.de


----------



## Elvantoro (24. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Also im Bios habe ich es umgestellt. Aber die Treibe von Intel lassen sich alle nicht installieren. Mein System erfüllt nicht nie Voraussetzungen. Ich habe ja den ICH9 vielleicht ist der einfach zu alt.


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Nene du kannst den Intel RST erst installieren, wenn AHCI aktiviert ist! Deswegen:

1) Regedit (siehe oben)
2) BIOS ==> AHCI aktivieren
3) Intel RST installieren
4) AS SSD wiederholen und auf ca. 600P freuen


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Also das mit dem ändern des Registry hatte ich auch gemacht. Aber ob ich es im Bios richtig eingestellt habe bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Daher hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bios:

Hier kann ich nur IDE einstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier beides: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den Einstellungen wie sie in den Bildern zu sehen sind funktioniert es leider nicht.


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Der J-Micron ist der Zusatzcontroller. Den solltest du für dein SSD nicht verwenden.

Beim ersten Bild solltest du AHCI einstellen können. Jedoch nicht an der Stelle, an der dein Zeiger gerade ist, sondern darüber! Bei "Compatible" sollte auch AHCI wählbar sein.


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber die SSD gehört an einen der vier SATA II - nicht an den Jmicron.


 
Ich hatte mich jetzt erstmal drauf verlassen was OctoCore gesagt hat. 

Und leider kann ich auch hier keinen AHCI auswählen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast du noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Ach sorry ich habe das "nicht" in dem "nicht verwenden " überlesen


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

OctoCore hat doch recht. Deckt sich doch mit meiner Aussage, den J-Micron *NICHT* für das SSD zu verwenden, sondern einen der, im Chipsatz integrierten, SATA 3Gb/s Controller.

So nun hast du also deinen Controller auf "Enhanced" gestellt. Dann geh nun noch einen Schritt tiefer auf "Configure SATA as" und dort solltest du nun "AHCI" auswählen können 

Edit: 





Elvantoro schrieb:


> Ach sorry ich habe das "nicht" in dem "nicht verwenden " überlesen


Hehe alles klar


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Oh Kacke ich sehe gerade, dass du das MB Asus P5KC hast. Der Intel ICH9 Chipsatz unterstützt zwar AHCI, allerdings scheint das auf deinem Board nicht aktiviert / freigeschaltet zu sein. Asus halt wieder. Nun hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1) J-Micron Controller (AHCI) zu verwenden. (Nicht gut, da Zusatzcontroller immer bisschen langsamer sind und den Bootvorgang unnötig verlangsamen)

b) Mod-Bios herunterladen und flashen. (Nicht zu empfehlen, falls du davon keine große Ahnung haben solltest. Könnte bei falscher Anwendung dein MB unbrauchbar machen. Falls du allerdings hier firm bist, dann auf. AHCI Intel Controller wäre halt das Optimum)

III) Gibt's nicht  (Naja neues Board kaufen würde ich nicht empfehlen, da deine Hardware doch schon bisschen in die Tage gekommen ist.)


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Geht leider auch nicht egal was ich einstelle. ich kann immer nur IDE auswählen. 
Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das mein Asus PK5C nicht AHCI fähig ist.

kann da etwas dran sein? Oder liegt es an meinem Bios? Es ist aber das neuste.


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Also ein neues Bios drauf ziehen ist kein Problem. Dann würde sich das Mod-Bios ja anbieten. 
Hast du da vielleicht einen Link für oder so ?


----------



## OctoCore (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Vielleicht >hier< mal lesen?


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Ok ich da steht ich würde meine DDR3 Solts nicht mehr nutzen können. Aber da ich ja eh nur DDR2 nutze wäre es ja nicht schlimm. 
Aber ein bisschen schiss habe ich schon vor den Risiken. Weil ein neues Board + CPU und RAM ist erstmal kohle technisch nicht drin.
Kann ich denn auch mit den neuen Bios so ohne weiteres meinen Q6600 auf 3200MHz übertakten ? Oder bekomme ich da auch Probleme?


----------



## OctoCore (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Tja... das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Du kannst es aber auch einfach lassen. Die SSD läuft ja. Schneller wird sie dadurch nicht.


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

ach echt nicht? Dachte das bringt locker 50% mehr Leistung.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Den Unterschied kannst Du messen, aber wohl nicht spüren. Ich würde es auch so lassen, wäre mir zu riskant. Never touch a running system


----------



## OctoCore (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*



Elvantoro schrieb:


> ach echt nicht? Dachte das bringt locker 50% mehr Leistung.


 
Der war gut! Schön wär's. Nö... unter bestimmten Umständen gibt es einen messbaren Unterschied zu IDE - wie Softy schon erwähnte - aber spürbar ist es nicht. Und diese Umstände muss man erstmal haben. Kannst ja mal nach NCQ googlen oder in der Wikipedia ansehen.


----------



## Elvantoro (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Alles klar dann höre ich mal auf euren guten Rat und lass die Kiste so wie sie ist. 
Damit ich noch ein Jahr oder so meine freunde dran habe. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfestellung und gute Beratung.


----------



## mojoxy (25. September 2011)

*AW: SATA 3 Gb/s ports  welche SSD für max Leistung*

Also ich finde das IDE / AHCI der einzig wirklich (ohne Benchmark) spürbare Unterschied überhaupt bei (aktuellen) SSDs ist. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ein SSD mit IDE lahm wäre, nur kaufen sich manche Leute SSDs die auf dem Blatt etwas schneller sind, dann aber 50% mehr kosten. Da merkt man dann keinen Unterschied mehr 

Ich würde nun nicht behaupten wollen, dass es beim flashen kein Risiko gäbe. Wohl aber kaum größer als wenn du ein offizielles einspielst. Zur Not kannst du ja das alte BIOS wieder zurückflashen, falls irgendwas nicht funktionieren sollte. Ich will dir auch keinem Fall zu etwas raten, bei dem dir nicht wohl ist. Ich würde es allerdings wohl versuchen, allein schon um herauszufinden, ob es funktioniert 

Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem SSD! Hat Spaß gemacht den "Fehler" zu finden


----------

